

Laws of Source Code and Software Development - xelipe
http://www.juixe.com/techknow/index.php/2009/05/07/laws-of-source-code-and-software-development/

======
10ren
_Moore’s Law states that technology doubles every 18 months, you should keep
up._

This one makes me doubt the rest.

------
Dave_Kean
"Code outlives it’s intention".

oops

